# American Idol Scandal Pics Surface



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Some pics of Antonella have surfaced on the web that may get her booted off the show. One set is pretty tame. They appear to be from a Carribean vacation and show her topless on the beach but her hands are covering her breasts. A second set of pics have not been authenticated yet but if they are real, she'll be gone for sure. In the second set, she is giving a blowjob while topless. Google her name and the word nude, topless or blowjob and you'll find the pics.

Anyone seen the BJ pics? Do you think its really her?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

that last photo is an example of a very bad photoshop! You can clearly see her head has been pasted on another body. Look at it, she has 2 chins...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

its okay though coz she cant sing...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

In regard to the photo shop there is another picture of her standing at a party wearing the same outfit, I didn't look at that one closely to tell if it was shopped or not though

Also I think most of the pics(not the BJ ones though) were taken from here photobucket page which is now closed


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

imagine that...someone trying to ruin her.....how surprising


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

dont feed the media trolls


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Natt King Shoal said:


> In the second set, she is giving a blowjob while topless.
> 
> Anyone seen the BJ pics? Do you think its really her?


I found them on Drunkenstepfather. Thanks Natt King Shoal.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> In the second set, she is giving a blowjob while topless.
> 
> Anyone seen the BJ pics? Do you think its really her?


I found them on Drunkenstepfather. Thanks Natt King Shoal.








[/quote]

what a disturbing thing to call a website...

lol

yes i googled it, no i didnt find anything.. Bullsnake save the day!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

is this the one that sang the armageddon song? if so, she should be gone already neway-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sh*t now I'm going to vote for her... If she dosen't get booted.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Yep its her. Shes on uselessjunk if you wana know.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the question is: was it a good bj? or a bad bj?

lmfao...i found the bj pics...looks to me like a bad bj...one of those "im not good at this but ill give it a shot" BJs...

she has lips like a hoover vacuum cleaner...i expected more...hahhahahaha


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You can see the BJ pics (unedited) if you do quick search at hollywoodgrind dot com as well.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love how many of you watch American Idol and know whether or not she's good and have opinions on whether or not she should get voted off or whatever. Good job. Hopefully you're spending however much it costs to call in wisely on your Idol of choice.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

X2 with Mettle....that sh*t makes my ears bleed......wanna drown myself when the wife turns that sh*t on....ahhhh


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the only stuff on that show that i like are the first few shows where simon cowell totally rips into people. i laugh so hard at some of the comments.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Must say shes f*cking hot. Damn nice body. Thanks for the adds up on the pics.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So, some karaoke contestant sucks c0ck. Whoop-dee-doo.

Is there some special rule that says girl who sing karaoke can't go down ? I bet she swallows


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

if you look hard you can find them, and they are not photoshoped!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

bobme said:


> if you look *hard* you can find them, and they are not photoshoped!


Nice word choice!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Puff said:


> the only stuff on that show that i like are the first few shows where simon cowell totally rips into people. i laugh so hard at some of the comments.


true, but i actually find it just as funny when simon rips one of the final contestants(in which he is always right) and gets the reaction from the crowd-- gotta love the guys honesty and the way he presents it-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I love how many of you watch American Idol and know whether or not she's good and have opinions on whether or not she should get voted off or whatever. Good job. Hopefully you're spending however much it costs to call in wisely on your Idol of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it whenever theres an American Idol thread that one or two members have to come in and show how cool they are by letting everyone know they dont watch... its just a tv show dude-


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I like the way she does it, very nice. She's got weird nips, tho


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Actually, the pics of her sucking off somebody look fake...looks like a chick's body with a pinga added in...strange


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

geez scrap... did you have to go back and take another look? i finally did take a peak myself and was damn impressed- "Shes hot"

and the wierd nips aint all that weird(in the bj pics)- just fatty breast tissue- look at them in the first few pics where shes wet and the nips harden up... look pretty good their


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

she is foxxxy. i bet she gets off idol and does playboy or something. let the hype continue causes then she will pose for real


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> geez scrap... did you have to go back and take another look? i finally did take a peak myself and was damn impressed- "Shes hot"
> 
> and the wierd nips aint all that weird(in the bj pics)- just fatty breast tissue- look at them in the first few pics where shes wet and the nips harden up... look pretty good their


Oh dude, she is DAMN HOT, but in the real pics, like the lingerie & the ones in the water fountain, wow. I'm saying I think the bj ones are fake. Her face on some other pic/body. Even the body of the one getting blown looks like a chick's bod with a fake pinga sticking out.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I disagree^ girls like her in hollywood are a dime a dozen... girls like her that are trying to win american idol are controversial and create media interest which result in her getting the boot--- she will fade away with her story once that happes-


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> geez scrap... did you have to go back and take another look? i finally did take a peak myself and was damn impressed- "Shes hot"
> 
> and the wierd nips aint all that weird(in the bj pics)- just fatty breast tissue*- look at them in the first few pics where shes wet and the nips harden up*... look pretty good their

























what a great quote!!

KoK has just been awarded a PhD in breast composition from Pfury University. Congrats KoK!!!

they look like cone tits. gravity pulls them down when in the BJ position and makes them look mishapen...the fatty nips..lmao


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL...I don't think either one of you have ever seen real nips & how they behave. Big, round titties like the ones in the fountain pics don't become pointy ones like the one in the bj pics from bending over...they may become oblong, depending on how non-firm they are, but still stay as round hangers/knockers. They don't become pointy cones. And if hers does then that's really weird.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive seen (and examined) many titties.lol

i was trying to add some fake (sarcastic) expertise on "the effects of gravity on breast tissue"...i guess it didnt go down too well.hahahah

i thought KoKs quote about the nips hardening up in water was hilarious.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish boobs stay firm and perky forever


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> ive seen (and examined) many titties.lol
> 
> i was trying to add some fake (sarcastic) expertise on "the effects of gravity on breast tissue"...i guess it didnt go down too well.hahahah
> 
> i thought KoKs quote about the nips hardening up in water was hilarious.


Oooooh, lololol, sorry, gotcha now. LOL


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have to say, im not a fan of hte racks where not just the nip is raised, but the aeriola (whatever the f*ck it's called) is all raised as well. even just seeing a pic of them makes me want to hurl.

nips are there for playing with...we dont need a freakin puffy pancake around them!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yah, those are weird when they are like that, but if a girl is really hot otherwise and really cool then I probably wouldn't even notice after a while.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

especially since you dont have eyes in your mouth


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shes forsure hot. but you could so tell her and her friend were sluts........... especially her friend, off flirting instead of learning her lyrics


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I dunno. Since she is still in the running and there has been no real talk about the BJ pics I'm gonna have to say they are probably fake. the pissing pics and the topless sunbathnig stuff. yeah thats her. but the sucky sucky ones. I don't think so. 
not that it matters shes going to be voted off tonight because she sucks not only the c*ck.


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

from the info i got, the bj pics were not her but the other pics were. supposedly there is a porn star or aspiring porn star that looks alot like her and the bj pics were part of her gallery. i do not know the girl's name or her link.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

upon further review... the pics are fake- i watched last night as she failed miserably to sing again and her tits are NOWHERE near the size they are in the pics of her showing the cameltoe- if the pics were infact real she wouldnt be on the show


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Perhaps the BJ pics were taken a long time ago, before she grew big, round cans?
It looks like her face.

This is an important matter of current events that effects every aspect of our daily lives. We are obligated to study this subject matter until a conclusion is reached!

If anyone is *eroused * by these photos, let us know and they'll be removed:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ooooo.uunngh.. I just reached a conclusion.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

eroused...











BlackSunshine said:


> the pissing pics and the topless sunbathnig stuff. yeah thats her. but the sucky sucky ones. I don't think so.


the pissing pic? Silence does better photoshops than that!









Too bad she cant sing that well, this debate will likely become moot soon...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Puff said:


> nips are there for playing with...we dont need a freakin puffy pancake around them!!!


























o god! this has to be the quote of the month! f-ing classic!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think this debate will go on for atleast another week ace--- actually i busted out into laughter last night because its gonna be hilarious when she gets voted through again tonight...... just because shes HOT!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good point, you never know how people will vote.

Sad point; more folks vote for that than for the presid-----

nope, I'm not going there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hey if antenello( or whatever her name is) ran for pres.... id vote...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd pee in her butt.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

theres something about her that reminds me of jessica simpson...? its definetly not her signing but its something.......


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol. shes alright. I mean I'd totaly bang her butt I think there was a couple chicks that were much better looking.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> lol. shes alright. I mean I'd totaly bang her butt I think there was a couple chicks that were much better looking.


Don't get me wrong, she's not the hottest thing ever. But I'd definately bang that and I'd invite the other chicks to join in.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> lol. shes alright. I mean I'd totaly bang her butt I think there was a couple chicks that were much better looking.


Don't get me wrong, she's not the hottest thing ever. But I'd definately bang that and I'd invite the other chicks to join in.
[/quote]

b_ack51 from the internet FTW!!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

There is still no 100% proof if the BJ pics are real or not. Some speculate her former best frind Amanda Coluccio released the picks out of jealousy. Another, more plausable, theory is that the pics were taken from a porn site are just of a girl that looks like Antonella. Who knows, they could be real as well!

Proof they are fake:









Proof they are real:









Proof that she is hot!

















These last 3 will create a scandal as they were taken in the War Vetrans Memorial Fountain!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im sure the vets that are immortalized there would definitely enjoy the tit and ass show she's putting on. but it's still disrespectful. that said, many many vets just got a raging boner


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I also thought that she reminded me of a dark haired Jessica Simpson, it is the eyebrows & the slightly snaggletooth look, I think Antonella is hot as hell


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well id have to say that the ear structure is a dead giveaway as they are not even close.... the freckles or birthmarks....? CMON! I cant even see what is being circled--- and what hot chick doesnt have a freckle or two?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well id have to say that the ear structure is a dead giveaway as they are not even close.... the freckles or birthmarks....? CMON! I cant even see what is being circled--- and what hot chick doesnt have a freckle or two?


If that was her in the BJ pics, you know I'd be making her hit that high note with my ____ in her mouth.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um b_ack you must not be watching her.... she cant hit the high note-


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

After seeing those pics I definitly would be bending that a$$ over my kictchen counter.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> um b_ack you must not be watching her.... she cant hit the high note-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> um b_ack you must not be watching her.... she cant hit the high note-


That is correct, I don't watch American Idol. But it looks like you do.

And I can get her to hit that high note.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

She just sang. The judges really want her off the show, you can tell (for talent reasons).


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yup....she blows.......and bangs too sometimes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> yup....she blows.......and bangs too sometimes


I heard she sucks. And saw it too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> um b_ack you must not be watching her.... she cant hit the high note-


That is correct, I don't watch American Idol. But it looks like you do.

And I can get her to hit that high note.
[/quote]

Um... yeah, I do watch the show... whats your point? Your an avid fan of the Transformers! Isnt it amazing how we all have different tastes?

lol, neways- I didnt get to see her attempt to sing last night but did heard it was horrible... I did make an effort to vote for her tho(just to piss my bros fiancee off) and I actually got thru!!! - Its gonna be funny if she makes it to the top 12-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> um b_ack you must not be watching her.... she cant hit the high note-


That is correct, I don't watch American Idol. But it looks like you do.

And I can get her to hit that high note.
[/quote]

Um... yeah, I do watch the show... whats your point? Your an avid fan of the Transformers! Isnt it amazing how we all have different tastes?

lol, neways- I didnt get to see her attempt to sing last night but did heard it was horrible... I did make an effort to vote for her tho(just to piss my bros fiancee off) and I actually got thru!!! - Its gonna be funny if she makes it to the top 12-
[/quote]

She should be celebrated for her whorish tallents. She is the epitomy of pop culture. Get famous by sucking some dick. and THEN make a carrer. We got a new paris hilton brewin here. Maybe we can find a night vision sex tape of her. oooo maybe I can help her make one.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah do that..


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah do that..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

she is hot as sh*t but she dant sing....brb im gonna chek her naked pics


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the best would be simon cowell lipping her off.

"you know what? you arent a singer...you should stick to being a prostitute." *in his british accent*


----------

